# Keyless entry



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all

Quick question regarding keyless entry.
Mine hasn't worked since I received the car a few weeks ago.
Do I have to reprogram the key, or could keyless entry have been disabled in the MMI by the previous owner?

Cheers.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

The second sounds more logic.
But to be sure you have to connect your laptop to your car to check for errors or programming changes.

PS: Do you know for sure your car has this option? And not only keyless start.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

base86 said:


> The second sounds more logic.
> But to be sure you have to connect your laptop to your car to check for errors or programming changes.
> 
> PS: Do you know for sure your car has this option? And not only keyless start.


I don't know, it has the little indents in the handle so I assumed that it did.
Is this an extra spec on a new car which has to have the box ticked?


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

They all have the indentation, the main key is different and its an option, its shiny piano black on the back and not just plastic


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What makes you think your car is fitted with keyless entry?
I'd guess you don't and you're trying to make something happen thats not fitted.

Keys styles varied over the years, and some keys are lost and replaced so having 3 silver buttons is not a guarantee


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> What makes you think your car is fitted with keyless entry?
> I'd guess you don't and you're trying to make something happen thats not fitted.
> 
> Keys styles varied over the years, and some keys are lost and replaced so having 3 silver buttons is not a guarantee


I didn't know keyless entry wasn't standard fit, probably should have done as it's Audi and they love an options list....


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ace Rimmer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think your car is fitted with keyless entry?
> ...


Has your car got the comfort pack? Normally keyless is part of this. If it hasn't I am not sure if keyless entry can be spec'd with out it.


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Alan Sl said:


> Ace Rimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


No, so no keyless then.
hey ho, no biggie.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I had a Q5 rental on a recent trip (loved it), and I got out of it first time, and it had the indents so I banged on them trying to lock the darn thing, banged on all four, then did some searching and realized it wasn't a standard feature (WTF Audi, on a luxury SUV no less?!). I must have looked like an idiot in the lot tapping the handles slow, then fast.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As my dealer put it, when I was thinking about adding it to my order .....
You can either put your hand in your pocket once and pay out £450, or put your hand in your pocket every time you unlock the car. :lol:


----------



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

Keyless entry came with the Comfort & Sound pack. We weren't keen on keyless but we wanted the rearview camera and sound system. I seem to remember it also added front parking sensors, which we also wanted. If we could have saved 450 quid we would have dropped it but it's in the pack.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I tend to think the key is the better option. If it's pouring with rain you can jump out the car and lock it while running for cover instead of standing there tapping your thumb on the door. Likewise if you're going to the car with someone else you can unlock both doors before you get to it and just jump in. They don't have to rely on you getting there first!


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

KevC said:


> I tend to think the key is the better option. If it's pouring with rain you can jump out the car and lock it while running for cover instead of standing there tapping your thumb on the door. Likewise if you're going to the car with someone else you can unlock both doors before you get to it and just jump in. They don't have to rely on you getting there first!


You can do all that with keyless entry as the buttons still work on the remote key fob.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> I had a Q5 rental on a recent trip (loved it), and I got out of it first time, and it had the indents so I banged on them trying to lock the darn thing, banged on all four, then did some searching and realized it wasn't a standard feature (WTF Audi, on a luxury SUV no less?!). I must have looked like an idiot in the lot tapping the handles slow, then fast.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You're better off without it, unless you want to keep your key fobs at the back of the freezer... I personally know an S3 owner who's car had the keyless entry - that got stolen without keys about two weeks after he took delivery.


----------

